# Trump Steaks: Are they or are they not extinct?



## CWoolsey (Feb 8, 2016)

Have you ever heard of a "Trump Steak?" If so, what ever happened to them?

http://www.progressivecattle.com/news/industry-news/7358-trump-steaks-are-they-or-are-they-not-extinct


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Never have, but then again, I ain't never stayed in one of them fancy places......I'm sure it's not a representative photo but, that's a good looking slab of meat on that plate...


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

The Trump steak looks better than the alternative









The "Hildabeast steak"

It's dried out and leathery, it doesn't set will on the gut, and is mighty had to swallow....and your worthless neighbor gets to take the first bite because he don't have a steak. 

73, Mark


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> The Trump steak looks better than the alternative
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL OL J R


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Hilda Steaks aren't bad, they taste like the pretend sandwiches we had growing up. Of course that is because we would be so poor under her agenda, and giving so much of this country to China and the Pacific Rim countries we would have to PRETEND we had food.

Yep Pretend Sandwiches...two pieces of bread that we pretended there was meat stuck between. Of course we considered ourselves lucky; we had it so much better then our neighbors because they had to pretend they had bread!

(My kids are so sick of hearing me restate this over and over again!)


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

We would proable be working for a song and singing it to.
But she and Washington would be having steak.
And if we protested we would get benghazied.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

It never ceases to amaze me how some people make the assumption that a failure in a venture makes someone a loser.

Newsflash: We all fail!

It is not IF we fail, but what we do after we fail. We can all sit around and lament about it on Facebook, or we can dust ourselves off and keep trying; that particular project if we think it still has merit, or something new altogether.

I just retired at age 42 which by most accounts makes me a success, but oh have I failed. I've got a divorce (2) and I had a business venture in my early adulthood that failed, but honestly that was because I thought I could do it all without God's help. NO WAY...


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Well said.


----------

